
Death of Agile - zenmaster10665
https://www.oreilly.com/radar/the-death-of-agile/
======
psYchotic
I remember learning about Agile and Scrum when I was in college. The material
I read back then gave me the feeling that they were tools to extract a maximum
amount of labor out of your workforce, and that I would dislike working in an
environment where this was practiced. In retrospect, I may have been mistaken
about the intent of Agile. Working under a Scrum regime certainly hasn't been
nearly as stressful as I had expected it to be.

Still, I have grown weary of Agile. It seems to have grown into religious
dogma. Agile "best practices" are continuously changing, and I can't shake the
feeling the changes are there to justify the existence of the army of coaches
and certificate factories. An industry has formed around Agile, and that
industry has been successful in making anything that doesn't fit into some
brand of Agile absolutely taboo.

Has anybody else recently tried discussing the merits of a "waterfall"
approach with their colleagues, even if only for the sake of argument? Last
time I did, it felt as if I were blaspheming.

